# Looking for a Big Dummy front rack



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

Does anyone have recommendations for a front rack I can run my panniers, or a front low top basket that I can also run my panniers?

I'd really like a low top basket I can run panniers, but I'm not sure there is such a thing...


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

Either the Oldman Mountain rack or Surly Nice Rack.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I love my Surly Nice Rack.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

anthony_coley said:


> * low top basket *


???


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Old Man Mountain sherpa front rack
www.OldManMountain.com


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

There the low top basket I'm talking about.



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ???


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

anthony_coley said:


> There the low top basket I'm talking about.


ahh
the custom rack... 
you've got the bug

there are a bunch out there.

http://www.ahearnecycles.com/pages/racksgallery.html
http://www.cetmaracks.com/

for some reason, in my head, i seem to remember someone in Portland that just makes racks, thats it...

I'll keep looking around


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

check this out
http://www.threemtool.com/
you could order a basket, say in Stainless Steel, to any size.
and you could pick a rack.

i.e. use an OMM Sherpa rack, order basket, and just bolt it to the deck of the rack.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this looks like it could fit the bill
http://www.threemtool.com/Three M Tool Idea Catalog_files/frame.htm
bolted to
http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/FrontRacks.html

i guess it really depends on exactly what dimensions you're looking for.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Another vote for the Old Man Mountain. Got one on the Goat...love the simplicity of it and how it screws into the brake bosses. Easy cheezy.


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

I think I'm going to go with the OMM as recommened. I like the idea that it mounts the canti bosses. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is my custom portuer I made...

https://dayinthelife.iamku.com/?p=340


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

AWESOME!

i think you're onto something!

if it can take panniers.... oh man!

definitely onto something


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

wouldn't be hard to braze a lower hook atachment point to take a panier. Need to put a light mount underneath as well..


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mountain Medic said:


> wouldn't be hard to braze a lower hook atachment point to take a panier. Need to put a light mount underneath as well..


i think its an awesome rack.

and quite possibly people would want to buy them!

my personal taste:
the basket up top is a bit too big, but thats just me.
perhaps a couple of standard sizes

i.e.

the same volume as a grocery basket, therefore, when you go to the grocery store, if you can put it in one of those hand held baskets, it would fit on the rack.

and/or

large pizza box size

and/or

12 pack size

the light mount... i'd think simply provide a cylinder, very close to standard handlebar diameter, for a light mount to clamp to. just like on a handlebar.

the cylinder would have multi functions.
1. as a tie down to loop a bungie/nylon strap/rope, etc... over cargo
2. as another "hand grab" for wrasslin a loaded dummy

my 2cents


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

*Pass & Stow*



anthony_coley said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a front rack I can run my panniers, or a front low top basket that I can also run my panniers?
> 
> I'd really like a low top basket I can run panniers, but I'm not sure there is such a thing...


Dude, this is the rack you need:

http://www.passstow.com/

Large platform and it can take panniers.


----------



## EWBigDummy (May 1, 2009)

Pass & Stow is what I was going to recommend too. Matt makes a hell of a rack - seen it in person and it is sweet.


----------

